# Buying plants off of internet?



## theaznguy808 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey APC community, I just discovered this part of the forum.

There is no emoticon to describe my face when I found it. 

Anyway, living on Oahu (I don't know anyone else really that does planted tanks or anything so I get my plants from LFS), I only get the "basic" aquarium plants. By "basic," I mean elodea, "baby tears" (bacopa ?), vallis, and occasionally the LFS has anubias v. nana and java moss.

I was considering buying plants off of the internet (because that what I hear to be one of the biggest sources of plants), but I'm not sure where to start. Also, my mother says something about the plants having to go through Dept. Agriculture or something...???

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

welcome to the aquascaping world! first off, buying plants from the internet will be a good place to a wide variety of plants! since hawaii is so limited! i would recommend u do a check on the plants, like their difficulty, requirements and how well they ship. then look up the sellers history and trader notifications and where they live! that is the most important info i can help with! good luck


----------



## theaznguy808 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Erirku! 
Have you bought any plants online, and do you know if the plants have to go through Agriculture or something before you can get them?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

yes, i have bought many plants online and no they did not go through customs!


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

are fish checked by customs from mainland? Just wounding if it would slow there shipment and decrease there chance of survivability. since there are few pet shops on the island.

plants seems to survive the trips very well. only got 1 set dead but those spent 1 month in transit from a foreign country.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

uhm, i would not recommend u to purchase live things unless u ship fedex! and it aint a pretty penny!


----------



## Kampi (Jun 14, 2007)

asglrain said:


> are fish checked by customs from mainland? Just wounding if it would slow there shipment and decrease there chance of survivability. since there are few pet shops on the island.
> 
> plants seems to survive the trips very well. only got 1 set dead but those spent 1 month in transit from a foreign country.


The best way to find out about the plants and fish and customs for the Islands is to send some emails to reputable aquatic plant and fish dealers. Hawaii may have some different restrictions than the mainland because of its tropical climate. There are real problems with invasive species in your state. Not a problem here in Las Vegas, or St. Paul.

I have ordered plants and fish via UPS and FedEx, but shipping can be costly. I do think there are some aquarium clubs nearby; did you check this out? They may not be on your island but it could be a start.


----------



## theaznguy808 (Dec 9, 2010)

Kampi said:


> The best way to find out about the plants and fish and customs for the Islands is to send some emails to reputable aquatic plant and fish dealers. Hawaii may have some different restrictions than the mainland because of its tropical climate. There are real problems with invasive species in your state. Not a problem here in Las Vegas, or St. Paul.
> 
> I have ordered plants and fish via UPS and FedEx, but shipping can be costly. I do think there are some aquarium clubs nearby; did you check this out? They may not be on your island but it could be a start.


"Invasive species in your state"

I live about 50 feet or so away from THE Lake wilson, aka Wahiawa Reservoir. The salvinia molesta problem (or however you spell it) was absolutely TERRIBLE. It was really unbelievable.


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Ebay!


----------



## tnt808 (Apr 26, 2011)

you should check out aquascapes in Aiea they have alot of different plants.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Aiea????


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Aiea????


That is Jojo's store. It's a amazing store. He has a very nice selection of plants.

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=cIY&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1662&bih=867&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=Aquascapes,+Aiea+HI&fb=1&gl=us&hq=Aquascapes,&hnear=Aiea,+HI&cid=16473558842789657854


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

You really don't ever need to buy plants from the internet unless you have huge amounts of cash to blow. Local stuff is much cheaper and readily available!

As mentioned, try Aquascapes, but be patient- it seems like nothing in that store is really for sale except hardware & fish. The last few times I was there they talked me out of buying anything. It's a strange marketing practice and I don't know how they pay the bills. They do have amazing tanks, but they won't sell anything from them.

Coral Fish Hawaii in Pearl City is much better to buy plants from, and crazy cheap too! The freshwater stuff is all upstairs. I have bought bundles of plants there and never spent more than $4. Military discount, too!

The Petco's are locally owned, and sometimes you can find gems in there for cheap- just know that you're not going to find super-custom stuff, the big-box pet stores are geared for kids that want "Nemo" and to spend $50 on a betta bowl. I found an amazing Amazon Sword at the Pearl City location once, and also the most prolific aponogeton I've ever owned- so shop around and keep it local!


----------



## James4226c (Jan 13, 2010)

BlackLabelFish said:


> As mentioned, try Aquascapes, but be patient- it seems like nothing in that store is really for sale except hardware & fish. The last few times I was there they talked me out of buying anything. It's a strange marketing practice and I don't know how they pay the bills. They do have amazing tanks, but they won't sell anything from them.


I know what you mean. But when you want something from the display tanks just ask them when they're going to be trimming and come back when its for sale, happens to me all the time.

I think its great that with some of the harder plants they ask you what your set up is like and if they don't think its gonna make it they don't sell it. It would be irresponsible for them to sell plants if they know the plants would end up dead.

Its like a store selling a small Oscar or a Pacu and they know its going to be housed in a 10 gallon, if they had any interest in your/your fishes happiness they would talk you out of it.


----------

